# What does you system look like?



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't mean curriculum. That I've got. I mean, how do you organize your day/year?
Looking at Kelly's post about her organized computer room (as well as a reference to WorkBoxes) makes me wonder how everyone else has their home school set up.

_What are some thoughts on this? _
I just started homeschooling DS (3rd, now 4th) last spring. Basically, we did units, and a lot of paperwork for English/math/etc. I didn't grade his papers other than to check what he did wrong and have him correct the mistakes. I also lavished the praise when he would show marked improvement. But beyond that, no grades. 
For those that aren't required to by their state entities, do you bother with some kind of grading system?

I kept his paperwork, projects, etc. so that he could see his own progress. I used plain old manilla envelopes to hold each subject.

For the distribution of assignments, I handed things out one at a time since he seemed to get overwhelmed and would shut down if I showed him what the entire day held in store. But I would like to be able to get to the point where he can be more independent...
Suggestions on how to help him along?


DD (2nd this year) is going to be HSed also. She is far more focused than he so I think would be a better candidate for that kind of system. However, as a 2nd grader, I don't think she should be doing much for independent work _anyway_! lol


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ErinP said:


> I don't mean curriculum. That I've got. I mean, how do you organize your day/year?
> Looking at Kelly's post about her organized computer room (as well as a reference to WorkBoxes) makes me wonder how everyone else has their home school set up.


Workboxes (as I understand them) are boxes that hold a days work, as well as any needed supplies, for young children. I have read about them, but don't use them. 


ErinP said:


> _What are some thoughts on this? _
> I just started homeschooling DS (3rd, now 4th) last spring. Basically, we did units, and a lot of paperwork for English/math/etc. I didn't grade his papers other than to check what he did wrong and have him correct the mistakes. I also lavished the praise when he would show marked improvement. But beyond that, no grades.
> For those that aren't required to by their state entities, do you bother with some kind of grading system?


I didn't until late Jr. High to prepare for high school, where you have to assign grades to get a GPA. I don't do that with Elementary kids. 



ErinP said:


> I kept his paperwork, projects, etc. so that he could see his own progress. I used plain old manilla envelopes to hold each subject.
> 
> For the distribution of assignments, I handed things out one at a time since he seemed to get overwhelmed and would shut down if I showed him what the entire day held in store. But I would like to be able to get to the point where he can be more independent...
> Suggestions on how to help him along?


We always just put their work on a grid in an excel spread sheet, which we printed off. Started with one day's worth (so there was a checklist), and then moved to a week's worth at a time. Now we are at the point of handing the kids a planner that may have projects with multiple due dates that could be out several months because they are larger projects. 




ErinP said:


> DD (2nd this year) is going to be HSed also. She is far more focused than he so I think would be a better candidate for that kind of system. However, as a 2nd grader, I don't think she should be doing much for independent work _anyway_! lol


I hope you have a great year!

Cindyc.


----------

